# Currently active users -327 (130 members and 197 guests)



## SmokinMom (Jan 13, 2012)

Also got an interesting PM I'm going to forward to Hick..lol.

Holy crap that's a lot of folks here!!!!!!!


----------



## orangesunshine (Jan 13, 2012)

I Just Got Pm From Someone Slinging


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 13, 2012)

Lmao..

I just clicked on Who's Online...they are all private messaging.  Talk about spam overload!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 13, 2012)

yeah  I forwarded to *Hick *too..:rofl:  his Box is full of Spam...


Seems more lurkers now then Active members...Oh ell  atleast we have Hits


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 13, 2012)

I think whoever doesn't get a PM should feel jealous...

Hahahaha.


----------



## Irish (Jan 13, 2012)

supplies from germany. hahaha...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 13, 2012)

Irish said:
			
		

> supplies from germany. hahaha...


 
Had everything but "women" available  :giggle:


----------



## dman1234 (Jan 13, 2012)

I got a spam pm also.


----------



## Hick (Jan 13, 2012)

...........sheeeeeshe!.....  I banned about 23 users, all joined today, all sent over 200 PM's. It "should" have deletd their pms. But id you've recieved one , please message a staff and we;ll remove them as well.
thanks folks.. and apology


----------



## Hick (Jan 13, 2012)

crap!.. over a hundred of them. We're due for a change around here. This is ridiculous.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 13, 2012)

I agree *Hick*....I starte forwarding them too you........I was just deleteing  But I been getting more and more....They not spamming our Boards as Much it seems as our PM boxes...Good luck My friend....let me know if ya want me fry pan  for them spams


----------



## Roddy (Jan 13, 2012)

No spam for me...guess I'll have to hunt for my food!!  :rofl:


----------



## Hick (Jan 13, 2012)

I've asked Marp to implement a "by approval only" for new members, Let's hope he hurry's     I've banned and deleted over 50 members this morning.


----------



## Roddy (Jan 13, 2012)

Sorry Hick, hope they get bored!!


----------



## benamucc (Jan 13, 2012)

Spam got me to log on for the first time in a long time...
They're creepy and they're kooky. 
Mysterious and spooky. 
They're all together ooky.
The spamddam family. 

(hi everyone)


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 13, 2012)

i just deleted mine.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 13, 2012)

About 310 of those active members were new and actively private messaging.  You got more to ban hick..    Most had user names I couldn't pronounce..  And haha roddy, I'm forwarding you one of my pm's so you don't feel left out!

One good thing about the spam-  it got ben to check in around these parts.


----------



## Hick (Jan 13, 2012)

I quit!!!.....


----------



## Roddy (Jan 13, 2012)

I guess I just don't understand the mentality of a spammer....


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 13, 2012)

I see lots of new folks registering with those same types of names I can't pronounce.. But hick you're getting off easy.  It's only just a handful this morning..  

Omg, I just reread that... Sounded bad, lmfao.


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Jan 13, 2012)

:holysheep: 

From common everyday to haute cuisine...


 




:bong:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 13, 2012)

Roddy, I'm with you--do these people have mush for brains?  Hopefully we can get this under control--it really is a PITA for everyone.


----------



## bubba902 (Jan 13, 2012)

yeah, I forwarded my msg to 4u2 lol. 

Ah, Back to looking at some sexy plants.


----------



## Locked (Jan 13, 2012)

Man it must be Xmas again....I scored some LSD, coke, Meth and some really good MJ. Pm said it is the best smoke out there. Must be my lucky day.


----------



## the chef (Jan 13, 2012)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Man it must be Xmas again....I scored some LSD, coke, Meth and some really good MJ. Pm said it is the best smoke out there. Must be my lucky day.


 
What do they got for them roids!


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Jan 13, 2012)

They forgot the heroin.


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Jan 13, 2012)

Hick said:
			
		

> I've asked Marp to implement a "by approval only" for new members, Let's hope he hurry's     I've banned and deleted over 50 members this morning.



I agree Hick this is our gaff:hubba::holysheep: so no losers allowed well cept me of course.:icon_smile:
Rotflmao
T4


----------



## Grower13 (Jan 13, 2012)

I complained and got free shipping.........


----------

